# Can't launch Torchlight 2 anymore, help?



## Schlenker (Feb 18, 2014)

I have TL2 in Steam, but when I launch it, I get an error message. The Torchlight launcher shows up, so I hit play and I'm told "Unable to determine file type (Best Guess ASCII). You need to save the file as unicode - recommend doing it in word pad." I have no mods and very limited computer knowledge, but I can follow directions if you'd like to try to help! (I've logged almost 100 hours and it has worked fine until tonight)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Backup and delete your Local_Settings.txt file in the Torchlight 2 folder, then try restarting the game through Steam.


----------

